# AAM Help



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hello,

I just used winmfs to set up a western digital 750 gig SATA cavier 16se drive http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=311 and I went to set the AAM and was not able to. I re-booted and used mfslive and when I type the hdparm -M 128 /dev/sda I get an error (invalid format) comment. I checked and that is the right drive, but have tried a few times with no luck. I also tried teh hdparm -M -k 1 128 /dev/sda command with no luck.

I tried mounting the drive and it will not let me do that either.

I am using a usb>sata so the hitachi one doesn't seem to work either. I know that it will work fine without the AAM lowered, but I would like it to be quieter and possibly cooler.

Any one have any ideas?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

When I set up a similar WD drive (WD7500AAKS), I used the internal SATA connectors on my Dell and use the mfslive CD. It allowed me to set the acoustic mode. I wonder if your usb>sata adapter is in the way. If you can, try connecting to an internal sata port and set the acoustic mode.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

Bad thing is, I don't have internal SATA ports.

Will have to try it at a friends, I know that she has them.


----------



## Deanq4 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the tip, used a friends computer and it worked just fine. I can hear a difference, but not a ton. Was very easy to do, used fTools.

Thanks


----------

